# Ovulation after early miscarriage



## SATH

Hi All, I'm not sure where I should post this. But I had mc at nearly 6 weeks 31/3/12. I've been temping since and although I had ew cm I don't seem to have ovulated yet and I don't think I will now, I just want AF to come and get my cycles back. Has anyone else had experience of this, is this common not to ovulate first cycle after mc? Thanks any advice, I'm so worried now that I'm never going to ovulate again.


----------



## Sprite2011

Hey
I had a mmc at 8 weeks on the 15th of feb and haven't ovulated since! have had 1 really light af starting on the 20th March and a normal (well heavy) one starting on the 17th of april so am really hoping do O this cycle!!! Think it is quite normal not to O first cycle after mc but not sure why I didn't this one :shrug:
Hope all gets back to normal for you soon sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Mypreciouskid

I'm sorry for your loss. I had a mmc on 3/30 (d&c), at almost 8 weeks. I had all the symptoms of O'ing one week ago today. I'm not sure if I actually ovulated but I had extreme, exaggerated ovulation symptoms...much more than normal. I'm not sure what's the norm?


----------



## TryinFor1

I had a mmc in January at 8 weeks. I got af like 35 days later and my cycles have been 30 days every month since then. All our bodies are so different that normal is a huge range. It is normal for women to not ovulate or get af for a while after a miscarriage. I consider myself lucky because before my miscarriage I was not regular at all unless on Clomid. 


Precious- that sounds normal. The extreme symptoms is how I knew I ovulated after my d&c. 

Sprite- how do you know you haven't ovulated? Are you temping? Because if you got a light af a month after your miscarriage and then af again a month later, that sounds like ovulation and your body being back to a regular cycle. Did you have two anovulatory cycles in a row?


----------



## CeeCeeW11

SATH said:


> Hi All, I'm not sure where I should post this. But I had mc at nearly 6 weeks 31/3/12. I've been temping since and although I had ew cm I don't seem to have ovulated yet and I don't think I will now, I just want AF to come and get my cycles back. Has anyone else had experience of this, is this common not to ovulate first cycle after mc? Thanks any advice, I'm so worried now that I'm never going to ovulate again.

Yes you can ovulate after a miscarriage before your next cycle! I also had a miscarriage at 5 1/2 weeks and we were waiting for my next cycle to try again and lets just say we were on vacation and thought we were being careful and my cycle never came i took a preg-test and it came back positive! Sadly we lost that baby to at 6 weeks! We are going to try again but i recommend you wait until your next cycle to be on the safe side not to say you would miscarry again just listen to you doctor! Good Luck!!! ;)


----------



## CeeCeeW11

CeeCeeW11 said:


> Yes you can ovulate after a miscarriage before your next cycle! I also had a miscarriage at 5 1/2 weeks and we were waiting for my next cycle to try again and lets just say we were on vacation and thought we were being careful and my cycle never came i took a preg-test and it came back positive! Sadly we lost that baby to at 6 weeks! We are going to try again but i recommend you wait until your next cycle to be on the safe side not to say you would miscarry again just listen to you doctor! Good Luck!!! ;)

Also if you think your not ovulating have your doctor do a 21 day progesterone test if it comes back low or at 0 they can put you on clomid to make you ovulate! Thats what I've been taking but conceived after my miscarriage without taking it! You are usually very fertile after a miscarriage or after having a baby! sorry for the two separate post! Good Luck again! ;)


----------

